# Will a foal Halter fit my donkeys?



## Marnie (Jan 21, 2007)

I found a show halter for a big horse foal or adult mini on Ebay, do you think that would fit my donkey, maybe the smaller ones, like 32-33" ones? Any ideas?


----------



## lilfoot (Jan 21, 2007)

I have found that the suckling size for horses fits minis best but 

each manufacturer is different.

My donkeys don't have nicely fitting halters & I own a tack shop!!!

It is quite frustrating & to buy sight unseen on Ebay....well best of luck!

Someone posted a info page on fitting donkey halters so maybe

you could do a search for it. The Ebay seller might measure the halter pcs

for you if you ask? Just a suggestion






Sandy


----------



## minimule (Jan 21, 2007)

I bought a nice mini show halter for Kilroy and it just barely fits him. It is snug on his nose and the throat latch strap, I made holes at the very ends.

I used to have a website that carried donkey halters but I seemed to have lost it :no:

I would do like Sandy said and take measurements then ask the seller if they have one that size.


----------



## jdomep (Jan 21, 2007)

The site with Donkey Talk Magazine has the best ones I have found...

http://www.qis.net/~minidonk/DonkProdCat.htm


----------



## Marnie (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for that link but I don't see any leather halters on there, if I'm missing something, could you tell me? I want a couple leather ones to take nice pictures with. You know that breeding, grazing muzzle on there for $47 is always on Ebay for about $15. I plan on buying one just in case either of my jacks are rough on the foals, I think Tarbaby may be. The only leather ones I found are on the Braying HIlls site but the one I like is $100 and I don't want to pay that just for pictures, it's a show halter but that's actually what I want but cheaper.


----------



## Bassett (Jan 21, 2007)

Marnie, I was looking and found a leather mini donkey halter for $35.00, amish made on www.farmtack.com Don't know if its what you want but you could check it out.


----------

